# £950 for a Cockapoo..???



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Does £950 seem a lot to other members for a Cockapoo puppy...? That's what I've just been quoted to a South-East based breeder who seems reputable.

I know there are some less than scrupulous breeders out there who are only in it for a fast buck but what represents a fair/realistic price once you've done your homework and satisfied yourself with a breeder's integrity...?

I'm aware that some breeders of KC recognised breeds look down their noses at cross breeds such as Cockapoos and question how on earth prices in the range £650 to £1000 can be justified especially when a buyer is dealing with a breeder who is not KC registered. 

What does everyone else think...?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It seems to be supply and demand and they are certainly in demand! I paid £650 for Dylan but the price you have been quoted is at the high end I would say. Lots on here have paid 850 ish I think.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I would say that the average price is £800 and i must say worth every penny,is the pup english or american?reason i ask is i have noticed some american pups priced higher recently x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I paid £750 back in March, should have been £850 but Millie was 9 weeks old so they were keen to sell her. 

I did do a lot of research on Breeders Online and most breeders were asking £850. Only one or two were asking £1000 and they seemed to think their puppies had special sort after coloured coats. But it just seems a touch too high and I think the colour of the coat really depends on what each person wants.

I would suggest you research it a bit more and see if the price is going up due to supply and demand.


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

We paid £500 for Poppy which I thought was an excellent price, and we got the pick of the litter of 7. 
The breeder mated his working cocker with a stud poodle as a one off and does not breed on a regular basis. I am more than pleased with poppy and the price I paid, a bargain I think.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep I'm afraid it's all down to supply and demand and £950 isn't unheard of - would they be one of the more 'in demand' colours??? The most I've seen a breeder asking is £1200 but it did take a while for all the puppies to sell and they still had one or two beyond 8 weeks.

The resulting cross breed isn't KC registered but if both parents are really good KC registered pure breeds then the resulting cross breed has as much value as a pure breed I suppose.


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the views. Looking on pets4home and similar web-sites, there seem to be some more realistically priced pups advertised as "available now" (ie perhaps couldn't sell at the premium pricing sought).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Otto said:


> Thanks for the views. Looking on pets4home and similar web-sites, there seem to be some more realistically priced pups advertised as "available now" (ie perhaps couldn't sell at the premium pricing sought).


That does happen. If you follow breeders and litters (some of us are really obsessed and spend time browsing even when not searching for a puppy ) you will see a litter come up then not sell then reduce in price when they get close to 8 weeks. Once beyond 8 weeks buyers become quite suspicious and think there is something wrong with the puppy and it has not been selected but in most cases the puppy is just fine and acquired at a lower price.

Preloved is a good one to keep an eye on http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseactio...k/subcat-Dogs/keyword-cockapoos/5e16ca80.html


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

I paid £950, which was the highest price I'd seen, but I knew people that had got pups from her and they were beautiful. I never tell anyone how much I paid cos I do think its a little bit embarrassing but Mia is so wonderful I'm glad I did now. We got her from Ann Wood at Broadreach Dogs .Check her out on Google.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

fallon said:


> I feel there are to many people putting any bitch to any dog. Just because they are a cross breed dosent meen you can't have a well bred cross! Breeders need to know there bloodlines it's very important. As for price I would say £850 xx


Agree - there are well bred cross breeds and badly bred cross breeds just as there are well bred pure breeds and badly bred pure breeds and I think that £850 is round about the average for a well bred cross breed from an experienced breeder.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Surely you dont research purely for the fun of it Mandy:laugh::laugh: I've seen.... just if I've happened to browse  pups advertised at £950 as rare colours and they really aren't, I think they are just trying to drum up interest x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Surely you dont research purely for the fun of it Mandy:laugh::laugh:


Yep - don't you then?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was looking I found the higher end of the price range provided proof of the poodle father coming from an Optigen eye tested line (DNA test for risk of PRA). Cheaper puppies didn't come with any health records and sometimes no chance to meet Mum and/or Dad. With the eye tests, you'll often see BVA eye tested but this is not the same as the Optigen test and although a pup could pass the BVA eye test there is no guarantee they wouldn't develop PRA at some point in the future. Do lots of searching and visit a few breeders before making your choice. They aren't cheap pups but they're worth it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Yep - don't you then?


ermmmm  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> ermmmm  x


 I thought so...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sussed


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> I feel there are to many people putting any bitch to any dog. Just because they are a cross breed dosent meen you can't have a well bred cross! Breeders need to know there bloodlines it's very important. As for price I would say £850 xx


I totally agree with Fallon (Sarah) - as there is more to it than just "plugging in" your pet "Fluffy" into the nearest Poodle !!! 

We have also seen the ad at £1,200 per pup !!!!!!..........and some people would pay it - just because !

£850 appears to be the norm - BUT you need to visit and see things first hand for yourself - you'll know if the price is right when you get a chance to see their set-up - the breeder should be able to explain their price (and I have posted on earlier threads lists of reasons why prices can be at this level).

ANYONE can ASK £950 - what you have to ask is - Would YOU pay it ??? (without meeting them; their set-up; their dogs; their Mums; their Dads or puppies they have bred ??????).

This is where we (as breeders) strongly feel that putting in the leg-work pays off in the long run xxxxxxxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I would pay £950 for a cockapoo, but, big but, I would want to know one parent at least was optigen clear, see both parents, A1 condition parents would be expected, perfectly brought up litter and well socialised pups, a great puppy pack and support from the breeder. I understand some advertise unusual colours and females for higher prices and this is all fair in love and war, but just be aware of breeders advertising a high price for not sure a great pup. Use your common sense, you will know. 

I almost purchased a pup for £850, but backed out when I was told no 1st vaccination, no microchip and no 4 weeks insurance was included.... you need to have all of this included whatever you end up paying...... 

Aim to pay £700-£950 for a good pup.. but make sure all of the above is included and mostly get a relationship going with the breeder, if they are passionate about their litter they will be like a friend to you and want to know as much about you as you know about them. 

Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I paid £850 for our dog, I agree it is very expensive but as long as you do your home work on the breeder and are completely happy with ethics,surroundings and of course that you are able to see BOTH parents, PRA checks on the poodle parent are also advantgeous. I believe you get a "feeling" with a good breeder and if they really are good they won't mind in the slightest if you have a hundred questions for them! Good luck....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My advice...stick with breeders online or pets4homes, call a few breeder, go for a nice family hobby breeder who is passionate about there pets or one of the bigger breeders, depending on what type of cockapoo you are looking for...

Please keep us updated on your puppy finding, we are only here to help, no one would tell you what to choose or where to go .. Just enjoy the whole experience; it is such a fun one xxxxx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I totally agree with Fallon (Sarah) - as there is more to it than just "plugging in" your pet "Fluffy" into the nearest Poodle !!!
> 
> We have also seen the ad at £1,200 per pup !!!!!!..........and some people would pay it - just because !
> 
> ...


Lots of great advice in response to my post. Going to see the litter in a couple of weeks for which we were given first choice (after submitting our "business case" for having a pup!) Have already asked some key questions - others to pose now! Trouble is when we see the pups, will be difficult to walk away if not convinced about the breeder !!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Otto said:


> Lots of great advice in response to my post. Going to see the litter in a couple of weeks for which we were given first choice (after submitting our "business case" for having a pup!) Have already asked some key questions - others to pose now! Trouble is when we see the pups, will be difficult to walk away if not convinced about the breeder !!


So do what JD advise and don't take any money or your cheque book so you can see the litter then come away to think it through rather than acting on impulse. I wonder if it's a breeder any of has experience of?


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

embee said:


> So do what JD advise and don't take any money or your cheque book so you can see the litter then come away to think it through rather than acting on impulse. I wonder if it's a breeder any of has experience of?


Don't suppose it hurts to give the name of the breeder - its Joe Stephenson of Colne Valley Cockapoos.........


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> So do what JD advise and don't take any money or your cheque book so you can see the litter then come away to think it through rather than acting on impulse. I wonder if it's a breeder any of has experience of?


I walked away from the first breeder I went to see as the Mum was suddenly not available to see despite the fact I'd said in advance on the phone that I wanted to see the parents. I'd been sitting on the floor with the pups for a good 30mins by the time I found out. They were gorgeous pups so it was hard but glad I did. Was a bit annoyed to say the least as I'd travelled 1.5 hrs each way to see them


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh are you in Essex then? Or nearby? I spoke to Joe a couple of months ago, but decided to get my pup from Jukee Doodles, even though it is further to travel. I believe a lady called flounder_1 on here got her pup from Joe.

xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Otto said:


> Lots of great advice in response to my post. Going to see the litter in a couple of weeks for which we were given first choice (after submitting our "business case" for having a pup!) Have already asked some key questions - others to pose now! Trouble is when we see the pups, will be difficult to walk away if not convinced about the breeder !!


Hi Otto,

You must take into account that the ultimate decision is YOURS !!! Some breeders we hear about are very good at selling - some great at the "hard sell" too - especially when they look you in the eye and say "if you leave it until tomorrow it'll be gone !" - I personally would walk away full stop !...... we hear all too often that the advert for that pup stays live for a while after 

My advice (and it is only MY advice) is to ALWAYS WALK AWAY and discuss your feelings with Family (or whoever went with you) - either sleep on it - or just use the car journey home to chat - hence why I suggested leaving the cheque-book at home ! - ........ it is sooooooooo hard to walk away from a cute ickle furry puppy !

We at Jukee Doodles even allow a customer to say "Yes" then put them on our list as "pending" - and still allow 5 further days to confirm if they wish to proceed.

There are lots of breeders - MANY good (whether "backstreet"; one-offs; home-bred; hobby breeder or professional) - and MANY bad (equally found in ALL of the above !) - and with the rising popularity - more breeders will "jump on the bandwagon" as Janice put it.

Unfortunately it is totally a case of "Buyer Beware".

Wherever and Whoever YOU buy Your puppy from - it should be with You for the next 14-15 years - it WILL become part of Your Family - unfortunately we hear all too often (even on here !) people stating that they wished they knew "then", what they know "now" !

NEVER worry about asking questions - post them on here first if you wanted.

NEVER worry about justifying why YOU want a Cockapoo - if the breeder wants to vet You - WHY ???? (Who are They to judge You ????) - to ME it's a throw-back from the Show World - it makes them feel important - and I'm sure that you can look into Trades Descriptions too !!!! as it is blatant discrimination ! maybe someone could enlighten us as to the Law ???

Stephen xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes we got Lolly from Joe. She was from his last litter and we paid £850. The price included first vaccination but not micro-chip. He would have chipped her if I'd insisted I think but he was reluctant to chip such small pups so I went with that. (He gives them a more unusual vaccintation that means they can't have the second jab for 4 weeks so they can't be walked until 13 weeks)

Joe only has one litter at a time and they are in the house. We saw mum and dad and Joe really was a friendly helpful chap. Lolly has a straighter coat so does shed very slightly and looking at the pics of the other dogs on his testimonials I think they all look straighter too so that might be worth bearing in mind (although the dad had the tightest curliest coat you could imagine!)

Toilet training was very quick. Lolly only weed the first night in her crate and then managed to hold it the whole night from then on. We then only had the odd accident after the first week or so (mostly upstairs).

I'm happy to answer any questions you have about Joe and Lolly  If I was to get another puppy I would feel comfortable going to Joe again.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Otto said:


> Lots of great advice in response to my post. Going to see the litter in a couple of weeks for which we were given first choice (after submitting our "business case" for having a pup!) Have already asked some key questions - others to pose now! Trouble is when we see the pups, will be difficult to walk away if not convinced about the breeder !!


We never had to justify why we wanted a pup to Joe. In fact I was very honest with him about how unsure I was about getting a puppy and whether it was the right thing for us to do (I dithered about it for a few weeks and even felt quite jittery just phoning the breeder as that made it more real ) He was very helpful spending quite a long time on the phone with me answering my questions.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> We never had to justify why we wanted a pup to Joe. In fact I was very honest with him about how unsure I was about getting a puppy and whether it was the right thing for us to do (I dithered about it for a few weeks and even felt quite jittery just phoning the breeder as that made it more real ) He was very helpful spending quite a long time on the phone with me answering my questions.


How weird! When I phoned him, I felt like he didn't really want to talk to me, and I had to keep the conversation going with questions that he seemed reluctant to answer.. Maybe I caught him on an off day?!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sarette said:


> How weird! When I phoned him, I felt like he didn't really want to talk to me, and I had to keep the conversation going with questions that he seemed reluctant to answer.. Maybe I caught him on an off day?!


I can't imagine him being like that! He is a farmer and comes accross as a typical, rather shy, unasuming chap. He's very smiley and so friendly. My husband who was the reluctant one got that vibe from him too. We went to view the pups without the children (they didn't know we were getting a puppy) as I wanted to be able to walk away if I felt at all unsure about the breeder (I knew that would be much harder to do with the children there) but we had no qualms about Joe at all.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Otto

I just paid £850.00 for Betty but that did include 4 weeks pet insurance/micro chipping etc..she was from a breeder near Manchester. A breeder on the South Coast was asking
£1200.00 supossedly because they were a rare colour. It seems to me that a lot of breeders are in the North/lincs/Wales which makes it a long drive if you live in Ascot
which is why I think they thought they could charge more - I was tempted by the shorter journey but glad I didn't.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Otto
> 
> I just paid £850.00 for Betty but that did include 4 weeks pet insurance/micro chipping etc..she was from a breeder near Manchester. .


The 4 weeks pet insurance is free to anyone  Usually through PetPlan. We didn't bother (as I'd heard there was quite a hard sell from them to take the full insurance) and got Lolly insured with vetsmedicover as soon as we got her home.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard: 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kennelling; free running space and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.

The "Puppy Pack" from breeders also varies too (We give samples of Tropiclean Shampoo and D-Mat Tangle Remover along with a 400g bag of Orijen - add that to microchipping; toy; "Idiot's Guide" and 4 weeks free insurance - and all "aftercare" is a given).

We too have "rare" colours (Buzz is Chocolate Roan - and we now have WoodyII who is supposedly rarer Chocolate Sable) but we would never charge a premium for a colour (....nor blood-line......nor size....nor ***). 

Most people look to choose based on Colour - though once here they get to look way beyond just a Colour !!!

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

otto go for it ... Janet is very happy with Lolly and the breeder .... see thats what I love about this forum .... helpful ... 

Hey go get yourself a puppy


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

JoJo said:


> otto go for it ... Janet is very happy with Lolly and the breeder .... see thats what I love about this forum .... helpful ...
> 
> Hey go get yourself a puppy



This really is a good and helpful forum. Been dipping in since we started thinking about a Cockapoo a couple of months ago. Having posted about the cost of a pup, the responses have been fantastic from everyone. Helped to make up our minds. Cockapoo pup, here we come !!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Otto said:


> This really is a good and helpful forum. Been dipping in since we started thinking about a Cockapoo a couple of months ago. Having posted about the cost of a pup, the responses have been fantastic from everyone. Helped to make up our minds. Cockapoo pup, here we come !!!


Brill news ... you won't regret it ... remember take lots of pic when you go to the breeder.. what pups are you going to see, F1? colours?

oh I am smiling... always a good sign ha ha ha


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

jojo you sound like your always smiling x


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Brill news ... you won't regret it ... remember take lots of pic when you go to the breeder.. what pups are you going to see, F1? colours?
> 
> oh I am smiling... always a good sign ha ha ha



Yep, lots of pics, 5 boys to see, 3 choc, 1 black and 1 apricot - given first refusal on the latter. Viewing on the 31st. Exciting !!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Otto said:


> Yep, lots of pics, 5 boys to see, 3 choc, 1 black and 1 apricot - given first refusal on the latter. Viewing on the 31st. Exciting !!!!


That sounds perfect - let us know how you get on and post some pics of your new baby


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Otto said:


> Yep, lots of pics, 5 boys to see, 3 choc, 1 black and 1 apricot - given first refusal on the latter. Viewing on the 31st. Exciting !!!!


oh oh oh pick of the litter, perfect.... take lots of pic.

What would I go for.... talking to myself here ..umm umm Apricot or Choccy


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh oh oh pick of the litter, perfect.... take lots of pic.
> 
> What would I go for.... talking to myself here ..umm umm Apricot or Choccy


You sound like a lot of fun JoJo !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a bit ... umm how shall I put it ..Cockapoo Crazy .. would be a good way to describe me... I am really a right grump usually, unless I am talking cockapoos


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am a bit ... umm how shall I put it ..Cockapoo Crazy .. would be a good way to describe me... I am really a right grump usually, unless I am talking cockapoos



!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Right Honey is wanting some mummy time, she melts my heart, how can I refuse ... then time for bed for JoJo .. snuggle up with a cockapoo book and I can't have another late night .. I REALLY need loads of beauty sleep and will never be as gorgeous as my cockapoos .... be back tomor xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> The 4 weeks pet insurance is free to anyone  Usually through PetPlan. We didn't bother (as I'd heard there was quite a hard sell from them to take the full insurance) and got Lolly insured with vetsmedicover as soon as we got her home.


Mable came with the 4 weeks free from PetPlan they just sent a letter reminding you that it was about to end and with a quote for renewal that was all x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Otto, is it a litter from Colne Valley that you are going to view? Just trying keeping up, let us know how it goes x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I paid £950 for Dexter. I thought it was a lot of money and I haven't told anyone outside this forum! The blue roans are apparently rare so I suppose that's the reason. I must admit though I think he is worth every penny!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

blacks rend to be cheeper, blomds and apricauts are more popular so tend to be more exspensive, the rarer colour tend to go for more two, gypsy and inca were £650. echo and deltas litters were priced at £850 i think. 

lol i was listening to a friend talking about GSDs she breeds and studding her boy out. cockapoos are generaly almost twice the price of a GSD.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

blacks tend to be cheeper, blondes and apricauts are more popular so tend to be more exspensive, the rarer colour tend to go for more two, gypsy and inca were £650. echo and deltas litters were priced at £850 i think. 

lol i was listening to a friend talking about GSDs she breeds and studding her boy out. cockapoos are generaly almost twice the price of a GSD.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> ....... i was listening to a friend talking about GSDs she breeds and studding her boy out. cockapoos are generaly almost twice the price of a GSD.


Labradoodles are even more expensive for some reason. I was looking at Australian Labradoodles at one point ....they were £1500.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

There was another thread about why are cockapoos so expenses, but it was closed due to a bit of tension stirring. I would just like to add a comment to the whole pricing thing, just it costs to breed properly whether you are a professional or hobby or home breeder, some seem to think only professional breeders have this cost, but believe me if it is done correctly it costs whoever you are and how ever many litter you have.

MandyM may be able to give her view from a hobby breeder point of view, and so will JD and Jandaz from a professional business view, and me as a want to be hobby breeder who has already incurred a big expenses and no breeding as of yet. Yes at high volume there is a profit but for the time, effort, risk, commitment ..it’s not millionaire status and very very hard work .. like I say when done correctly and with true passion. 

I totally understand that this breed is expensive and I am fully aware that some breed from the wrong reasons, but there are those of us who are not in it but for the pure joy, love and passion for the breed, so please don’t tarnish all with the same brush xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jo jo couldnt have said it better myself and youre right,the expense of breeding a good quality litter is exactly the same if youre a home breeder or a professional breeder.Its very rewarding but hard work at times and of course as stephen and julia mentioned in another thread extra expenses can occur when the bitch for instance suddenly needs an emmergency section.I think a well bred cockapoo is worth every penny


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Personally I think that the love and joy that I get from my cockapoo is priceless :ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for ref and I really don't mind sharing this because it is fact, I own three cockapoos and would love to experience having a litter, but one litter would not cover my cost of buying my dogs, equipment, food, health tests, so far.. so as you can see a true hobby breeder is just that, a love of your hobby and your dogs, and no way a money making thing at all.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh also a good hobby breeder will be driven by finding a good home for the puppies they bring into the world rather than getting the right price for their pups .. there are great breeders out there that just love cockapoos. xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We bought our lovely Beau from a hobby breeder. We originally went to look at quite straight coated blonde girls but at the back of the cage sat a curly blonde/apricot girl who was just watching all that was going on and we fell in love with her. Our breeder let us spend time with both Beau's Mum and Dad who were a show cocker and a very fluffy miniature poodle, answered all our questions and told us to get in touch if we needed advice on anything. We paid £600 for Beau but if she had asked £850 we would have paid it because we liked what we saw and that the puppies were brought up in her home and the parents were family pets. Having said all of this I have seen professional breeders on here whom I would be more than happy to purchase a puppy from too. I think that there is a place for both professional and hobby breeders as long as their only concern is for the health, happiness and wellbeing of their Mums, Dads and puppies and if someone is not happy with the price they are charging then it is their prerogrative to go elsewhere!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any news on Otto's puppy picking?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm late to this thread and it's really interesting. After reading the 'thread that shall not be named' I began thinking about the business side of breeding and I have come to the conclusion that all breeders are either REALLY bad businesspeople (and should apply to be on The Apprentice) or they are really doing it for the love of it (clearly the ones that post on here are in the latter camp!). I think that if you think about the costs involved and the potential costs and losses that are impossible to anticipate, the prices we are seeing are not really that high. 

Oh, and I was also thinking that if I were a breeder, I would expect my customers to pass written tests, psychological profiling and an interview before I allowed them to take my babies home :love-eyes:! Jo-Jo, I'm convinced that if/when you breed, you're never going to let those little pups go - you are so going to end up with 14 cockapoos (and you will be sooo happy about it!) :laugh:


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I paid £950 for Dexter. I thought it was a lot of money and I haven't told anyone outside this forum! The blue roans are apparently rare so I suppose that's the reason. I must admit though I think he is worth every penny!


He is gorgeous though, I would LOVE a blue roan. Maybe next time....


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I'm late to this thread and it's really interesting. After reading the 'thread that shall not be named' I began thinking about the business side of breeding and I have come to the conclusion that all breeders are either REALLY bad businesspeople (and should apply to be on The Apprentice) or they are really doing it for the love of it (clearly the ones that post on here are in the latter camp!). I think that if you think about the costs involved and the potential costs and losses that are impossible to anticipate, the prices we are seeing are not really that high.
> 
> Oh, and I was also thinking that if I were a breeder, I would expect my customers to pass written tests, psychological profiling and an interview before I allowed them to take my babies home :love-eyes:! Jo-Jo, I'm convinced that if/when you breed, you're never going to let those little pups go - you are so going to end up with 14 cockapoos (and you will be sooo happy about it!) :laugh:



Costs !!! - With this little lot ! They are currently get through £202.97 worth of Orijen Puppy food every week !!!

Stephen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Costs !!! - With this little lot ! They are currently get through £202.97 worth of Orijen Puppy food every week !!!
> 
> Stephen x


Ouch! I hope you get a bulk buying discount!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ouch! I hope you get a bulk buying discount!


I'm sure they do, by my calculations it should be £203


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm sure they do, by my calculations it should be £203


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Any news on Otto's puppy picking?


Not yet JoJo! Viewing at Colne Valley Cockapoos next Friday - potentially a £700 advertised puppy to see on Sunday towards Southend on Sea (a kennels and cattery with some breeding on the side). Will get there eventually ! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck Otto, let us know how it goes next week! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I'm late to this thread and it's really interesting. After reading the 'thread that shall not be named' I began thinking about the business side of breeding and I have come to the conclusion that all breeders are either REALLY bad businesspeople (and should apply to be on The Apprentice) or they are really doing it for the love of it (clearly the ones that post on here are in the latter camp!). I think that if you think about the costs involved and the potential costs and losses that are impossible to anticipate, the prices we are seeing are not really that high.
> 
> Oh, and I was also thinking that if I were a breeder, I would expect my customers to pass written tests, psychological profiling and an interview before I allowed them to take my babies home :love-eyes:! Jo-Jo, I'm convinced that if/when you breed, you're never going to let those little pups go - you are so going to end up with 14 cockapoos (and you will be sooo happy about it!) :laugh:


I know one lovely lady who would I would be happy to share one with  

Brown Parti ... I think xxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Otto said:


> Not yet JoJo! Viewing at Colne Valley Cockapoos next Friday - potentially a £700 advertised puppy to see on Sunday towards Southend on Sea (a kennels and cattery with some breeding on the side). Will get there eventually ! xx


Thank you for the update Otto ..please take your camera .. and remember to fall in love with your new cockapoo xxxxx enjoy it ... I love puppy picking hence my cockapoo obsession ... 3 but always wanting more 

Friday night or Sunday evening update needed xxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm thinking next summer JoJo - does that fit your schedule?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I'm thinking next summer JoJo - does that fit your schedule?


Have to see :S


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Earlier would be good too! Whenever, in fact!!!!!!


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Puppy has been chosen, hurrah!! Went to see Amanda Bostock's 4 week old litter in Hintlesham today - 8 of the little darlings to choose from (pretty good for a girl's first litter) and Amanda a delight - would recommend her to anybody as a breeder to trust.
Little brown girl with a white bib will be ours in 4 weeks time. Name: Cocoa. Now to see if I can attach a picture - not obvious how to do it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Otto said:


> Puppy has been chosen, hurrah!! Went to see Amanda Bostock's 4 week old litter in Hintlesham today - 8 of the little darlings to choose from (pretty good for a girl's first litter) and Amanda a delight - would recommend her to anybody as a breeder to trust.
> Little brown girl with a white bib will be ours in 4 weeks time. Name: Cocoa. Now to see if I can attach a picture - not obvious how to do it


if you scrole down when posting a reply you will find omre options one says 'attach file' above a button saying 'Manage Attachments'


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Picture has too many pixels/bytes to post !! Oh well....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hintlesham is so near me!! How exciting for you, I am looking forward to seeing pictures xx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Hintlesham is so near me!! How exciting for you, I am looking forward to seeing pictures xx


Oh wow! We're Chelmsford and have relatives in Bramford and Stowmarket so a trek to Hintlesham was nice - coffe stop at Dedham en route and then relatives in the afternoon.
Dreamt about cockapoo puppies last night !!! The next 4 weeks waiting are going to drag - albeit we are away on hols for some of that time, we collect Cocoa, the day after we get back!


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

picture of Cocoa !!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah she is a little sweetie


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Otto said:


> picture of Cocoa !!


Ah lovely little puppy!!!

I was born in Braintree and lived in Silver End for 20 years yet I still don't know Chelmsford very well at all! would love to meet up with our pups later in the year if you fancy it? xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just catching up on this thread. Otto, she's a real cutie, good choice


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Otto ... Cocoa is so sweet ... as sweet as chocolate


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ah lovely little puppy!!!
> 
> I was born in Braintree and lived in Silver End for 20 years yet I still don't know Chelmsford very well at all! would love to meet up with our pups later in the year if you fancy it? xx


hi sarette,

yes that would be great! xx


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

I paid £800 from Anzil cockerpoo. the price is the same for male / female and any color. That was in feb of this year. so your price is a bit steep. I can also highly recommend Anthony from Anzil.


----------



## wbee (Jul 12, 2011)

Otto said:


> picture of Cocoa !!


how sweet !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a pretty puppy


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Awwww Looks lovely


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

MISSIEMUM said:


> I paid £800 from Anzil cockerpoo. the price is the same for male / female and any color. That was in feb of this year. so your price is a bit steep. I can also highly recommend Anthony from Anzil.


£700 for Cocoa which seems fair - funnily enough cancelled the planned visit for the £950 other option after falling in love with Cocoa!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I think cockapoo prices are on the rise ... after a bit of research there are litters out there going from £700 to .. I hope are sitting down... £1200.

I am sure these won't be the lowest or highest prices ...


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Paid £700 For Poppy 2 years ago. Rosie was a bargain at £450, I would have payed more for her, or even walked away at this price if I hadn't met the breeder before.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Prices on the rise for a well breed puppy for sure ... JoJo update on Cockapoo prices... £950.00 but superb pups, and £1200.00 again these are quality pups ... 

My hubby nearly fell over when I told him ... he wasn't smiling much either, but seriously we paid £850 each for ours, and have had to recently rehome a puppy, so in my opinion I would rather spend a little bit more and know I am buying the best breed pup possible. 

but £1200... was a shocker .... but amazing breeding ethics..

I would like to say you get what you pay for, but you don't in some case. You can get a well breed dog from many breeders at £850 or you could get a puppy at the same price from a breeder isn’t so ethical, no premium care, no health testing, having too many litters, you know what I mean ... 

Ok just jumped of my soap box... 

Anyway the prices are on the rise for well bred pups... but they extremely healthy and ideal as either a pet or a breeding dog, which is always good to know.

I do find the whole price thing crazy if I am honest ... but I have still paid it, so not that crazy ha ha ha


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Otto said:


> Puppy has been chosen, hurrah!! Went to see Amanda Bostock's 4 week old litter in Hintlesham today - 8 of the little darlings to choose from (pretty good for a girl's first litter) and Amanda a delight - would recommend her to anybody as a breeder to trust.
> Little brown girl with a white bib will be ours in 4 weeks time. Name: Cocoa. Now to see if I can attach a picture - not obvious how to do it


Hi Otto Jo Jo has found out that you and I our getting our girls from the same breeder. Amanda. So they are sisters  And Cocoa looks so much like Cookie, Cookie has the white bib as well they must get that from there Mum. And on Cookies rights paws she has a little splash of white on the bottom. When are you picking up Cocoa ?


----------

